# Cold water



## luvbuzz (Oct 27, 2010)

I have a 4 yr old Golden who just loves the water. I walk him off lead for an 1 1/2 4x a week, he is very fit. The temp is now 28-mid thirties. Every chance he can get, he will jump into water (not frozen if it is a running stream). I saw pictures of Goldens on the forum with coats on. I have never worn a coat on him. After he comes out of the water, he continues to run, till we finish our walk. I never see him shiver, when done we leave in a warm car and then into the house. I am being a bad mom by letting him get into that water and not wearing a coat on him???? Comments please.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Make sure his tail gets dried very well.... or you might end up with 'dead tail' which is painful. The dog won't carry the tailset normally. They will usually need an injection of an anti inflammatory.

A golden doesn't need a coat... they have one!  A double one at that. I don't wear a coat on mine. He's naked!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

IMHO.....if the dog is adult, active and healthy.then no problem.
If the dog is young or frail...that is a different story.

Mine LOVE 30 degree weather and if there is open water...they are in it.
The only thing I keep in mind is the wind...if it is windy I make an effort to walk them in areas where there is no open water...just so they wont be tempted.


----------



## Kally76 (Jun 14, 2010)

I can't even get my dogs to go outside if its below 40 degrees. They would think I was nuts if I took them swimming. LOL! It's funny how different they are in different parts of the region.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

My boys swim in the ocean year round up here in Maine. I let them decide if they want to go in. If it is really cold they will usually opt to stay dry but if it is mild in the twenties or thirties they will go right in.


----------



## Eleanor's Mom (Nov 6, 2009)

Mine swims as long as she can before everything freezes over. She has even been known to break through thin layers of ice to get into the water. In the spring and fall when the water develops a thin layer of ice that melts during the day, Eleanor just breaks it and goes for a swim. We limit the amount of time she is in the water when it is that cold.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Mine loves water too--no matter how cold. As long as the dog chooses to go into the water and is fine (not shivering) just let them. I won't throw sticks or bumpers into the water in this weather, but if I let her go in as she pleases. The only exception is if ice is on top then I keep her away. 

I am sure some of you have dogs like mine then--jumps in freezing cold water, climbs out, and rolls around in snow!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Yuppers on the roll in the snow after a swim in the icy cold water. I agree not to entice them into the cold water and to watch them closely afterwards for shivering. Head back to the truck at the first sign of shivering.



GoldenSail said:


> Mine loves water too--no matter how cold. As long as the dog chooses to go into the water and is fine (not shivering) just let them. I won't throw sticks or bumpers into the water in this weather, but if I let her go in as she pleases. The only exception is if ice is on top then I keep her away.
> 
> I am sure some of you have dogs like mine then--jumps in freezing cold water, climbs out, and rolls around in snow!


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

If the dog is allowed to keep running and moving, they can swim in extremely cold temperatures. Maxi (my avatar dog) has more than once jumped in and swam across a small river to retrieve birds when the air temperature is sub-zero. When she comes out of the water she'll roll vigorously in the snow (which absorbs the water), shakes off the excess and is ready to go on the hunt again for the next bird. 

The key is being able to continue running and moving, thus generating body heat.


----------



## luvbuzz (Oct 27, 2010)

Thanks everyone for the advice. We do keep moving after the water and Buzz also rolls in the snow. He doesn't even seem wet. I will keep a close eye for shivering. He really loves the outdoors. So do I, but the walks would not be fun if I didn't have him to watch. Seeing him smile makes the cold not so cold.:thanks:


----------

